# Whining Noise at Idle



## AutoXer (Oct 21, 2004)

Today, after driving around 25 miles on the freeway with no problems, a whining noise appeared after I got off the freeway and at idle. Thought it was coming from the car next to me, then it became obvious it was from my car. Now it is still there at idle, idles rough, plus the service engine soon light just came on. 

It sounds almost like a leaking vacuum hose somewhere on top of the engine block, but cannot find the source. It's gotten pretty loud. Drives fine on the freeway, only occurs at idle and low rpm's.

I have a '99 740il with 54k miles. Any guess on what it is? Thanks.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

That is infact a possibility but however I would get the drivebelts checked when were they last replaced? usually a wear n tear time the belts so get those changed also wat year n mileage does the car have?


----------

